# Overclocking my Gaming PC



## Joshua8127 (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok First off, I am mad at myself for ordering a quad core Q6660, becuase all I do is game and the game I play doesnt support multi cores, (Everquest 2) anyways...

My mother board is a Asus p5nd Sli ready. It comes with overlocking software but the highest that I can get it is 2.63...its default is 2.4.

I am trying to get my cpu to at least 2.8 air cooled. For somereason my motherboard bios wont let me get it that high. Does anyone have any suggestions on what I should do? I really want to get the most out of my gaming rig...I have more than plenty of air cooled support.

Josh


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

First off, Although your game doesn't support all the cores, it will use one core while the rest can be used by other processes like the OS and other apps in the background, so it does indirectly help your game because it can make sole use of one core. 

Second, the best way to overclock is to go into the BIOS yourself and change the settings. Read this for more help: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------

